# FSU Coach Jimbo Fisher Puts Peanuts In His Coke



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2014)

Article

Seriously, I thought EVERYONE did this! Man, I couldn't tell you how many times I have. I don't do it all the time, but it's pretty good. When dad used to ride me through the deer woods as a young child, this was the first thing we would do, stop and get us a bottled coke and a pack of salty peanuts. We always did this and still occasionally to this day.

I know this is a lame thread, but I just had to ask. Anyone else familiar with this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Article
> 
> Seriously, I thought EVERYONE did this! Man, I couldn't tell you how many times I have. I don't do it all the time, but it's pretty good. When dad used to ride me through the deer woods as a young child, this was the first thing we would do, stop and get us a bottled coke and a pack of salty peanuts. We always did this and still occasionally to this day.
> 
> I know this is a lame thread, but I just had to ask. Anyone else familiar with this?



I guess we are trend setters, SB. I've done the peanut and coke thing for 40 years or more. 
 I guess this idiot article writer will next talk about Saban and his Little Debbies.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess we are trend setters, SB. I've done the peanut and coke thing for 40 years or more.
> I guess this idiot article writer will next talk about Saban and his Little Debbies.



Well glad to see I'm not alone. We southerners do know what's good, that's for sure! And to think some have never even heard of boiled peanuts or even sweet tea, blows my mind. 

By the way, I've got a hankering for coke and peanuts right now. BRB


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

I loved peanuts in coke, but it's been a while since I've done it.

Used to dip fries in a frosty too.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 22, 2014)

P-Nuts in coke really? I love it when these Urbanite media types discover some of our Southern traditions or learn something about animals that we knew the whole time!


----------



## alphachief (Jul 22, 2014)

If you've never put peanuts in your coke, dr. pepper or grape soda...you must not be from the South.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 22, 2014)

As you all know, I'm a Yankee!!! Not just a southern thing. 

Just as mentioned above, when I was a kid, my Dad would take me on drives thru the country, or to the deer woods, or even job sites with him, and we always stopped and got a 16oz bottle of Coke and dumped salty peanuts in. Great memories!!! I have not done it in awhile but I think I will stop by today and get one of those glass bottles of coke from mexico and get me a bag of peanuts.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> As you all know, I'm a Yankee!!! Not just a southern thing.
> 
> Just as mentioned above, when I was a kid, my Dad would take me on drives thru the country, or to the deer woods, or even job sites with him, and we always stopped and got a 16oz bottle of Coke and dumped salty peanuts in. Great memories!!! I have not done it in awhile but I think I will stop by today and get one of those glass bottles of coke from mexico and get me a bag of peanuts.



You Yanks probably dumped them in your Pepsi.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 22, 2014)

The acc has media days?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 22, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> You Yanks probably dumped them in your Pepsi.



No, we dumped them in our pop.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 22, 2014)

alphachief said:


> If you've never put peanuts in your coke, dr. pepper or grape soda...you must not be from the South.



Dr. Pepper and peanuts is good, too! Never tried a grape soda, plus that just don't sound too tasty.



Madsnooker said:


> As you all know, I'm a Yankee!!! Not just a southern thing.
> 
> Just as mentioned above, when I was a kid, my Dad would take me on drives thru the country, or to the deer woods, or even job sites with him, and we always stopped and got a 16oz bottle of Coke and dumped salty peanuts in. Great memories!!! I have not done it in awhile but I think I will stop by today and get one of those glass bottles of coke from mexico and get me a bag of peanuts.



Great memories indeed! 



South GA Dawg said:


> The acc has media days?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> No, we dumped them in our pop.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> The acc has media days?



Yep, and more BCS titles in the past year than your Dawgs will ever have.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep, and more BCS titles in the past year



And more sexual assault's in the past year, more attempted homicide's, more crab leg theft, scooter theft etc. etc.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 23, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> No, we dumped them in our pop.



did he just lay there with his mouth open?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> And more sexual assault's in the past year, more attempted homicide's, more crab leg theft, scooter theft etc. etc.



You also forgot cover-up's by local and state officials so they could win that championship..


----------



## mike1225 (Jul 23, 2014)

fairhope said:


> did he just lay there with his mouth open?



You Aint Right!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yep, and more BCS titles in the past year than your Dawgs will ever have.



Oh ok


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2014)

I wonder if CMR will start putting peanuts in his coke after reading this article??


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if CMR will start putting peanuts in his coke after reading this article??



Maybe if he finds out that you cinnamon rolls think he should he will.

Cracks me up how great y'all thought he was when he was down there yet you now try to impress each other putting him down.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Maybe if he finds out that you cinnamon rolls think he should he will.
> 
> Cracks me up how great y'all thought he was when he was down there yet you now try to impress each other putting him down.



He was a great coordinator. When he gets fired at Uga I'd love to see him come and coach our running backs.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 23, 2014)

Why does J Winston bother boiling his crabs? Aren't they already HOT?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Why does J Winston bother boiling his crabs? Aren't they already HOT?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> He was a great coordinator. When he gets fired at Uga I'd love to see him come and coach our running backs.



Yeah that'll happen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah that'll happen.



You're right, Jimbo wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're right, Jimbo wouldn't allow it.



Yeah because we all know FSU won that nC because of Jimbo Fisher's great coaching.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah because we all know FSU won that nC because of Jimbo Fisher's great coaching.



  Now you're starting to see the big picture.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 23, 2014)

fairhope said:


> did he just lay there with his mouth open?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 23, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


>



I know, I know, Every time I'm back up in Ohio and I hear someone say "pop", I just shake my head.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2014)

Never judge a thread by it's title, folks! 

I posted this thread about putting peanuts in coke. Somehow our train derailed and we have discussed rape, crab leg theft, and national championships. Good lawd have mercy!

You idjits ruined the innocence of my peanuts and coke thread!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 23, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Article
> 
> Seriously, I thought EVERYONE did this! Man, I couldn't tell you how many times I have. I don't do it all the time, but it's pretty good. When dad used to ride me through the deer woods as a young child, this was the first thing we would do, stop and get us a bottled coke and a pack of salty peanuts. We always did this and still occasionally to this day.
> 
> I know this is a lame thread, but I just had to ask. Anyone else familiar with this?



I probably had my first coke and peanuts when the Co-Cola was in a 6 oz bottle and cost a nickel, the pack of Tom's peanuts was a nickel too.  When they started puttig Coke in a can and plastic bottles I quit putting peanuts in my Coke.

Now I must admit I only opened this thread because the I just new that it was saying Jimbo Fisher puts Jameis on suspension or something.  Maybe James is shagging peanuts for Jimbo.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2014)

The funny thing about peanuts is they go in one way and come out the same......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 23, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Never judge a thread by it's title, folks!
> 
> I posted this thread about putting peanuts in coke. Somehow our train derailed and we have discussed rape, crab leg theft, and national championships. Good lawd have mercy!
> 
> You idjits ruined the innocence of my peanuts and coke thread!



Go Braves!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 23, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Never judge a thread by it's title, folks!
> 
> I posted this thread about putting peanuts in coke. Somehow our train derailed and we have discussed rape, crab leg theft, and national championships. Good lawd have mercy!
> 
> You idjits ruined the innocence of my peanuts and coke thread!



Welcome to my world.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> You idjits ruined the innocence of my peanuts and coke thread!



Perhaps it'd of been better suited in the outdoor cafe section.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Perhaps it'd of been better suited in the outdoor cafe section.



Nah, we might have actually got to talking about football there!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 24, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> You idjits ruined the innocence of my peanuts and coke thread!



I did my best to keep my replies to just peanuts and pop!!!


----------



## alphachief (Jul 24, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Never judge a thread by it's title, folks!
> 
> I posted this thread about putting peanuts in coke. Somehow our train derailed and we have discussed rape, crab leg theft, and national championships. Good lawd have mercy!
> 
> You idjits ruined the innocence of my peanuts and coke thread!



Haters gonnna hate...If you can't brag about your own NC, whine about everyone elses.  And if you don't think Jimbo's a better coach than mR...well, the proof is in the trophy case.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Haters gonnna hate...If you can't brag about your own NC, whine about everyone elses.  And if you don't think Jimbo's a better coach than mR...well, the proof is in the trophy case.



I think the PROOF is the police files!! Felony State University is BACK!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Welcome to my world.



You are getting a break right now! ENJOY! Football season is right around the corner!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 24, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Never judge a thread by it's title, folks!
> 
> I posted this thread about putting peanuts in coke. Somehow our train derailed and we have discussed rape, crab leg theft, and national championships. Good lawd have mercy!
> 
> You idjits ruined the innocence of my peanuts and coke thread!



What is it that haters do?


----------



## alphachief (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think the PROOF is the police files!! Felony State University is BACK!!


 
Purity is overrated... I'll take the trophies!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are getting a break right now! ENJOY! Football season is right around the corner!!!



Yep. This^^^^^.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Purity is overrated... I'll take the trophies!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are getting a break right now! ENJOY! Football season is right around the corner!!!





Matthew6 said:


> Yep. This^^^^^.



I figure another 4 weeks or so, the annual migration of knuckle draggers will find their way here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What is it that haters do?



Hate?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 24, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What is it that haters do?





Silver Britches said:


> Hate?



I think you just answered the hardest final exam question for the FSU football team. Congrats, if you drive through Tallahassee, just roll down the window and you will be thrown your diploma and a get out of jail free card.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I figure another 4 weeks or so, the annual migration of knuckle draggers will find their way here.


Throwback got here a month ago.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I think you just answered the hardest final exam question for the FSU football team. Congrats, if you drive through Tallahassee, just roll down the window and you will be thrown your diploma and a get out of jail free card.



That sucks! They don't give you a coupon for a free pack of crab legs?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 24, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> That sucks! They don't give you a coupon for a free pack of crab legs?



The get out of jail free card takes care of that for you. Heck, just to stay on topic, they will give you peanuts and a "pop" when you are released


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


> The get out of jail free card takes care of that for you. Heck, just to stay on topic, they will give you peanuts and a "pop" when you are released



WOW! FSU = Free Stuff University! I get it now! Awesome!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Throwback got here a month ago.



He'll probably head back to the deer hunting forum to play detective about time football season ramps up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I think you just answered the hardest final exam question for the FSU football team. Congrats, if you drive through Tallahassee, just roll down the window and you will be thrown your diploma and a get out of jail free card.



That's why I keep the windows up on the way to St Marks!! Wouldn't want that FSU diploma to touch me!


----------



## alphachief (Jul 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I think you just answered the hardest final exam question for the FSU football team. Congrats, if you drive through Tallahassee, just roll down the window and you will be thrown your diploma and a get out of jail free card.



That's downright funny coming from a Bama fan!  Having had two kids go through the college application process (and go to Bama)...it's easier to get into Bama as an out of state student than it is FSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Throwback got here a month ago.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 24, 2014)

Lets get back on topic.

Just had a pop(in the glass bottle) with peanuts after lunch. Man, my childhood revisited!!!! My youngest son thought I was crazy. Couldn't get him to try it. I think the problem is he doesn't like peanuts?

My 10 yr old daughter thinks I'm the best thing going (any of you with a daughter that age knows what I mean) so next time she is in the truck with me, its peanuts and pop!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> That's downright funny coming from a Bama fan!  Having had two kids go through the college application process (and go to Bama)...it's easier to get into Bama as an out of state student than it is FSU.



It was meant to be funny with a little friendly banter. Sorry if you were offended.  So Relax...I hear that peanuts and a coke with a side of crablegs will help. BTW congrats on the national title, I was pulling for you guys.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


> It was meant to be funny with a little friendly banter. Sorry if you were offended.  So Relax...I hear that peanuts and a coke with a side of crablegs will help. BTW congrats on the national title, I was pulling for you guys.



Ok... Give me your GON Sports Forum Man Card..  You really care about feelings??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> I think the problem is he doesn't like peanuts?



It must be the Yankee in his blood to make him not like peanuts.. 

When I started dating my wife after she moved to GA from New Hampshire, I bought a bag of Boiled P'Nuts and she gave me the weirdest look and told me Southerner's were crazy.. Now she eats them all the time!

No boiled P'Nuts in Utah either...


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 24, 2014)

Does Jameis Winston put crab legs in his Coke?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It must be the Yankee in his blood to make him not like peanuts..
> 
> When I started dating my wife after she moved to GA from New Hampshire, I bought a bag of Boiled P'Nuts and she gave me the weirdest look and told me Southerner's were crazy.. Now she eats them all the time!
> 
> No boiled P'Nuts in Utah either...



I love hot boiled peanuts!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It must be the Yankee in his blood to make him not like peanuts..
> 
> When I started dating my wife after she moved to GA from New Hampshire, I bought a bag of Boiled P'Nuts and she gave me the weirdest look and told me Southerner's were crazy.. Now she eats them all the time!
> 
> No boiled P'Nuts in Utah either...


Time to become the boiled peanut tycoon of the west.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It must be the Yankee in his blood to make him not like peanuts..
> 
> When I started dating my wife after she moved to GA from New Hampshire, I bought a bag of Boiled P'Nuts and she gave me the weirdest look and told me Southerner's were crazy.. Now she eats them all the time!
> 
> No boiled P'Nuts in Utah either...



Check Chris and Dave's Boiled Peanuts available at Downtown Farmers Market at Pioneer Park 300 S. 300 West Salt Lake City.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 25, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Does Jameis Winston put crab legs in his Coke?



Yes, but since they won't fit in the bottle, he pours them in his finest Crystal.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yes, but since they won't fit in the bottle, he pours them in his finest Crystal.



That should be simple enough for him. He only has 1 to choose from

Roll Tide


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 25, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> That should be simple enough for him. He only has 1 to choose from
> 
> Roll Tide



But it's brand new.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> It was meant to be funny with a little friendly banter. Sorry if you were offended.  So Relax...I hear that peanuts and a coke with a side of crablegs will help. BTW congrats on the national title, I was pulling for you guys.



No, I meant it...it was funny.  The last thing I get from an internet post is offended.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> But it's brand new.



True, But it will be stolen if you don't keep your eye on it and Winston.

He will use it to put his crab shells in.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> True, But it will be stolen if you don't keep your eye on it and Winston.
> 
> He will use it to put his crab shells in.



Unless it turns out like the USC scandal and they strip FSU of it when they find out more stuff on Winston..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 25, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> True, But it will be stolen if you don't keep your eye on it and Winston.
> 
> He will use it to put his crab shells in.



Actually, Winston isn't the one we worry about......


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, Winston isn't the one we worry about......



Will he and Winston eat crab legs out of it?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, Winston isn't the one we worry about......






Come on... He is reformed... Ask YellowDuckDawg...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmmmmmmmmm! It says BCS on his jersey. BCS = Brotha Caught Stealing


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Peanuts and coke were good for almost  four pages...... in the Sports Forum.
We must be close to the end of the Internet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Peanuts and coke were good for almost  four pages...... in the Sports Forum.
> We must be close to the end of the Internet.



I guess if you can't beat them, join them!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> peanuts and coke were good for almost  four pages...... In the sports forum.
> We must be close to the end of the internet.



this


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 26, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm! It says BCS on his jersey. BCS = Brotha Caught Stealing



Nice one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm! It says BCS on his jersey. BCS = Brotha Caught Stealing






You forgot the OBVIOUS one...

BCS = Brotha Caught Smoking....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 26, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Peanuts and coke were good for almost  four pages...... in the Sports Forum.
> We must be close to the end of the Internet.





brownceluse said:


> this



We're bored...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Will he and Winston eat crab legs out of it?



Marshall will make a bong out of it, or at least an ash tray.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Marshall will make a bong out of it, or at least an ash tray.



You're giving Marshall too much credit with the bong.  I think even using it as an ash tray might be a bit of stretch.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Marshall will make a bong out of it, or at least an ash tray.



He could at least put peanuts in the bong.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jul 29, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> No, we dumped them in our pop.



best possible response.


----------

